# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  TaiwanYS Blue Grass Guppy

## Tarzan78

Sharing a pair of grass from TaiwanYS...  :Smile: 
Love the body logo and his prints...

----------


## IrcKnight

Very nice blue grass guppy

----------


## Tarzan78

> Very nice blue grass guppy


Tks bro...  :Smile:

----------


## Picayune

nice grass there .

----------


## Interestor

nice pair you got there.

----------


## Tarzan78

Rest & relax...  :Cool:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## MarvinNguppy

Hi, Im new to this forum. Love the guppies, always have been a fan of blue grass!

----------


## Tarzan78

> Hi, Im new to this forum. Love the guppies, always have been a fan of blue grass!


Glad u like them...  :Razz: 

Sharing what a S-Class grass means to me:
S-Class = Sharp (logo) + Big (finnage) + Fine (spots) + ALL exhibited in a state of Shock.
Note: Clip taken via double bag wrapping. Young fish <3.5cm.
http://youtu.be/Kb-MHg_jHYE

----------


## VSGenesis

Tarzan...I hate you! Lol. Love it bro. Remind me if you're going Taiwan again please. =)

----------


## wongce

Wah!!! Very very nice guppy...

----------


## Tarzan78

> Tarzan...I hate you! Lol. Love it bro. Remind me if you're going Taiwan again please. =)


Sure, I'm going on 28 sept again... ^^

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

This is the blue grass that was benched in the wrong tank recently in Singapore Guppy Contest 2013... :-\ > :Sad: 
Really felt gutted for him in Singapore. He's one of my favourites.
He retired in Melacca thereafter where he was graded by Asian judges.

----------


## Tarzan78

My blue grass guppy...  :Smile:

----------


## skvin2002

Again. Fantastic guppies. Love them

----------


## Tarzan78

> Again. Fantastic guppies. Love them


glad u like them... :Wink: 

Another blue grass juvenile guppy...

----------


## zhou yuande

Splendid collection of guppies bro!!!! Thanks for sharing

----------


## Tarzan78

> Splendid collection of guppies bro!!!! Thanks for sharing


Glad u like them... :Wink: 
Sharing my females... The dorsal at the back is of better quality... People should look out for such female dorsal...  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing my blue grass guppy pics...  :Razz:

----------


## MrKimKor

all very nice!

----------


## Tarzan78

> all very nice!


Glad u like them...  :Smile: 

My little grass...

----------


## Tarzan78

An article about blue grass & it's selection for those who wanna learn:
http://www.waafish.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=73
Screen abstract:

----------


## Tarzan78

10th Anniversary Guppy Club Singapore Regional Show, Nov 2014 (Grass/Variegated class: 3rd)

----------


## Tarzan78

10th Anniversay GCS Regional Show, Nov 2014 (Grass/Variegated class: 2nd)

----------


## Tarzan78

A pity while able to capture his tail, his dorsal was closed...  :Razz: 
This is my standard of blue grass... really unable to spawn 'broken body patch' type... 
断菱形斑的蓝草我还真的养不出来。呵呵。 :Very Happy:

----------

